# Norco A-Line Bremsen



## Can07 (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo! Ich fahre das Norco A-Line Mod. 2006 mit Hayes HFX 9 Bremsen. Nun habe ich keine Anleitung für den Tausch der Bremsbacken der Hayes HFX 9. Kann mir da jemand helfen??


Welche Adapter müßte ich eigentlich haben wenn ich mir ne Gustav montieren möchte. Fahre Marzocci´s Bomber 888 VF2 ( alles Serie)


----------



## Indian Summer (2. Juni 2010)

Hi Can07

Hier ist der Link zur Seite von Hayes. Einfach die passende Bremse
auswählen und dann das entsprechende Manual herunterladen.

Betreffend Adapter kann Dir sicher jemand weiterhelfen, der die
Combo Gustav/888 fährt.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Can07 (4. Juni 2010)

Super !

thx


----------



## gohstbiker16 (1. Juli 2010)

falls interesse verkaufe ein 2008 norco a-line mit frisch geservicter fox 40rc2

fÃ¼r gute 1900â¬

mehrer details bei kontakt!


----------



## Can07 (2. Juli 2010)

Sorry, wenn überhaupt würde mir ne komplette Gustav M reichen.


----------



## gazzar (1. Februar 2011)

gohstbiker16 schrieb:


> falls interesse verkaufe ein 2008 norco a-line mit frisch geservicter fox 40rc2
> 
> für gute 1900
> 
> mehrer details bei kontakt!


 

hi ich suche ein 08er a line park edition...
kann mir wer helfen?
mfg


----------

